
Tesla's Solar Roof Is Actually Cheaper Than a Normal Roof - devy
https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/teslas-solar-roof-is-actually-cheaper-than-a-normal-roof-248454
======
digikata
I can see how it might be cheaper than a ceramic tile, or slate roof, but the
price seems much higher than a more typical asphalt shingle roof.

~~~
WhiteOwlLion
I'm glad contractors in the comments are explaining the actual costs involved
with different materials you install as a roof. This is why I hate sales &
marketing... Half truths, white lies, etc just to make a product look
attractive. When you dig a little, it just seems like a Tesla like.

